# Am I right in my calculations???



## pianocat (Feb 7, 2014)

Am I right about this, point-wise? Any input would be appreciated.
By time I reserve, I should have apx 38,000 points accumulated, perhaps more since I haven't factored in the AGR MC points for usage.
I'd like to take the Illini from CDL to CHI in June [special routes] [1500pts], stay over a couple of nights...then take the SWC to ABQ in a roomette[1 zone, 15,000.]. Stay there a couple of nights, then ride coach from ABQ to Riverside, CA [probably just pay this one] and spend a few days with my daughter. Then, take CS from LAX to Emeryville in coach [only 11 hours, and ok for me in coach]This is only $78 so would probably pay for this. Then, after a few days in northern California, take the CZ back to CHI, in roomette at 20,000 points. Then, Chicago back down to Carbondale with 1,500 pts. used after that. As i calculate...this routing would involve 1500 points [C'dale to Chi], + 15,000 [CHI-ABQ], then take CS to Emeryville and stay in that area for a few days. Then, finally take the CZ back to CHI in a 2 zone redemption requiring 20,000 point. Stay in CHI with inlaws, come back on the Illini [1500] . Am I right in looking at this as a total of apx. 38,000 points? If i'm miscalculating, please advise....but based on my understanding of the AGR MC, their 18,000 bonus points, plus the 10,000 I just bought tonight, PLUS the recent purchases...[and an initial balance of 5,000 +] I should have nearly, if not all of this number in my account. It's really confusing, and as i understand, one has to be vigilant about their defending points from retailers! I've got it all documented, and am crossing fingers that things post as scheduled. Anxious to book my travel, but I'll wait until all points are in the account. If anyone sees an error in my calculations above, please let me know. I'm new to all this redemption stuff. Totally! And I would only talk with a rep. on the phone to book it....not comfortable doing this sort of complicated transaction online.


----------



## chakk (Feb 7, 2014)

Sounds right to me. Be aware that the CZ can be quite crowded in the summer, so you probably will want to make at the least your roomette reservation for that segment ASAP. You can do all of the point redemptions at different times. You don't need to make all of the reservations on the same day when you call in to AGR.


----------



## pianocat (Feb 7, 2014)

Great. I didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, if the way you listed it is correct, the amount is correct. You will have to call anyway, as there are roomettes involved. (You can only redeem coach on a single train online. Not even a connection.)

If at all possible, I might try to reserve a Roomette between LAX and EMY. Yes, it is a day trip, but it would include 1) access to the metropolitan lounge at LAX, 2) lunch and dinner on the CS and most important 3) access to the Pacific Parlour Car (PPC)! The PPC is not going to be around forever - you might want to enjoy it before it's gone.


----------



## pianocat (Feb 7, 2014)

Good points!


----------



## Dan O (Feb 8, 2014)

I took the Southwest Chief to Chicago and back from Riverside. Riverside is closer to me and a better area than the San Bernardino station but sometime I am going to have to go inside the SB station and look around. I understand it is nice inside. I don't think Riverside even has a station.

Enjoy your trip!

Dan


----------



## rrdude (Feb 8, 2014)

I would concur with Dave, AKA, The_Traveler, on getting a roomette between LAX and EMY.

I have done this trip three times in the last four years, and think I may have spent a combined total of _*maybe 30 minutes*_ in my roomette. No joke. Camp out in the PPC or SSL car. I was lucky enough on one trip to never left the PPC, (except to use the facilities, in the SSL) I didn't act as a lounge-hog, the train was just not that full. In fact there was a seat or two among the swivel chairs that was _always_ unoccupied.

The PPC is as close as you will get to experiencing what rail travel once was, and _could be, _if Amtrak were to "think outside the box:"


----------



## tonys96 (Feb 8, 2014)

Not sure how long the PPC will exist in this environment. I would think it costs more to operate it than it does to put a flower in a bud vase.

And it is only on one route. Cutting it would make the system more consistent.


----------



## City of Miami (Feb 8, 2014)

PC - I believe you get 5% rebate on pts b\c you have agr mc. You have to have the original price to make the redemption but you get the rebate in your acct immediately for next redemption 

Personally I would skip the CS roomette. It's a great trip in coach class so you're paying extra for met lounge in LA, the PPC and 2 meals


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 8, 2014)

If you would have the TIME & POINTS, maybe consider doing 1 Zone trip from LAX - Portland,Ore (PDX). Layover a night & do a 2 zone pt trip PDX - SAC - CHI!


----------



## rrdude (Feb 8, 2014)

City of Miami said:


> PC - I believe you get 5% rebate on pts b\c you have agr mc. You have to have the original price to make the redemption but you get the rebate in your acct immediately for next redemption
> 
> Personally I would skip the CS roomette. It's a great trip in coach class so you're paying extra for met lounge in LA, the PPC and 2 meals


*Do NOT skip the roomette on the Coast Starlight*. There is nothing like the PPC, sittin' in a swivel chair, glass of wine in hand. It's the "last best" car (better than the _one_ Great Dome Amtrak still has) It DOES FEEL like First Class, a true rarity on Amtrak.

And, your "fallback" if the PPC is bad-ordered, ain't so bad either, the SSL car. Two meals included with roomette, lunch and dinner.

Best money you will _*ever*_ spend on Amtrak.


----------



## tonys96 (Feb 8, 2014)

rrdude said:


> City of Miami said:
> 
> 
> > PC - I believe you get 5% rebate on pts b\c you have agr mc. You have to have the original price to make the redemption but you get the rebate in your acct immediately for next redemption
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm not sure what the up charge is, but (to paraphrase the commercial)

Access to the LAX Metropolitan Lounge = Good

Lunch & dinner included (worth $20-$35) = Great

Access to the PPC = Priceless!!!

If possible, do it!


----------



## pianocat (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks like it's less than $100 to upgrade to roomette on CS for that distance, so I think I'll do it. Thanks for the information!


----------



## grounded flyboy (Feb 10, 2014)

On your return trip to CHI if you don't want to spend the night with relatives, you can connect to a roomette on the CONO down to CDL for no additional points (still in the central zone and no overnight stay involved). If the Zephyr is on time, or hopefully a little early, you actually have time to switch your ticket to the 4pm Illini. It would be a business class seat, if available, and get you to CDL 4 hours earlier (about 21:30).


----------



## pianocat (Feb 11, 2014)

Good idea about the CONO and points redemtion. I have a friend in C'dale [actually Makanda] who I stay with when I travel to/from CHI I think he'd come pick me up in middle of night if necessary [CONO gets in after 3am i believe] I'd be a little nervous about reserving the 4pm Illini. Connections are so dependent on so many factors... the CONO would be pretty much a certainty. [ha!] And frankly, half of the fun of having time to kill at CUS is I get to go have mashed potatoes at the deli/bar just off the Great Hall. LOVE that place. The trip is now totally dependent on what daughter #2 is planning to do for the summer/next year. If she stays in China, or gets the job in Singapore that she's interviewed for, I'll end up only taking one trip out west. For all I know I might be looking at cheap airfares from LAX to Singapore pretty soon next winter. Lots up in the air at the moment - very frustrating that I can't BOOK something yet. My bazillion points won't post to AGR until Feb. 19, my closing date on the MC. [Talked to them today] So, I can't book anything yet. ALso, daughter #2 should have some answers in next couple of weeks.

Still, a good idea that I hadn't thought of, about coming directly back to C'dale. [i like my inlaws in Chicago, but really don't need to stay with them twice in a short amount of time!] And I wasn't aware that this link would be considered part of the routing without adding extra points! Thanks J!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 11, 2014)

You could also do the same on the way to ABQ, and stay with them on the return instead. CDL to ABQ is the same 15K for a Roomette on both trains as CHI to ABQ alone!


----------



## pianocat (Feb 11, 2014)

Hmm....i'm given 23 hours, right? If i leave C'dale on the late train, I'd still be under the 23 hours before the SWC leaves, right? Great news, and thank to all who helped me with this! I'll know more in a week, perhaps 2 [depending on daughter's plans]. Then, you can count on me booking something in stone. Simply don't want to lose a chance to see her back in the USA because I have too many other trips planned. Thanks for the advice,


----------



## pianocat (Feb 11, 2014)

I wouldn't have any problem NOT staying with them either direction, actually. Love 'em, but I can get to Chicago fairly easily during the year, and whatever trips{s} I take this summer will be largely dependent on my kids - not the inlaws. An overnight in Chicago isn't a requirement.


----------

